

Ask HN: How to validate an idea? What to include in the email? - adrian_pop

I have an idea about a very simple (de-bloated, nothing to install) booking reservation system for small hotels and guest houses<p>There are people who manage these businesses with crappy sites and I want to offer them a cloud solution with almost zero modifications to their website (just a js tag or a subdomain).<p>The price? just a few bucks per month.<p>But, how to aproach them? At first I thought I should send them a personalized&#x2F;friendly email, 1-to-1. But: should I include a quick demo, flow, screenshots...what?<p>Thank you.
======
josuegio
Is really hard to sell something to the hotels, in our own experience:
[https://medium.com/startup-lesson-learned/our-real-love-
are-...](https://medium.com/startup-lesson-learned/our-real-love-are-business-
travelers-e98c98080e61)

But if is something not so hard to manage, i think that you could find some
Wordpress Themes for Hotels and to talk with the developers of each one and
works with them in the integration using WP.

Another strategy is connecting directly in Linkedin with: Ecommercer or
Revenue Managers.

Best!

------
sharemywin
I wouldn't complicate the the first contact probably need to lead with your
strongest benefit. "Are you interested adding 30% more bookings form the
internet? something like that. Also, I would call a couple first. only way
you'll actually understand what they are looking for. just keep calling
different places until you find some one that's interest in talking with you.
you could say your doing research for a project at college for that matter.

